# MLB on FOX Saturday, August 17, 2002



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=500116

MLB on FOX
Saturday, August 17, 2002

GAME KEY:

1 = ST LOUIS @ PHILADELPHIA 1PM
2 = ARIZONA @ CHICAGO CUBS 1PM
3 = NY YANKEES @ SEATTLE 4PM

(Remember, all games are preceded by the 30-minute "This Week in Baseball.")

MARKET/STATION/GAME

Abilene KXVA 2
Albany WFXL 2
Albany WXXA 3
Albuquerque KASA 2
Alexandria WNTZ 3
Amarillo KCIT 2
Anchorage KTBY 3
Atlanta WAGA 2
Augusta WFXG 2
Austin KTBC 3
Baltimore WBFF 3
Bangor WCKD 3
Baton Rouge WGMB 3
Bend KFXO 3
Billings KHMT 3
Biloxi WXXV 3
Binghamton WICZ 3
Birmingham WBRC 3
Boise KTRV 3
Boston WFXT 3
Buffalo WUTV 3
Burlington WFFF 3
Casper K26ES 3
Cedar Rapids KFXA+/KFXB 2
Charleston WVAH 1
Charleston WTAT 3
Charlotte WCCB 2
Chattanooga WDSI 1
Cheyenne KLWY 3
Chicago WFLD 2
Chico KCVU 3
Cincinnati WXIX 1
Clarksburg WVFX 1
Cleveland WJW 3
Colorado Springs KXRM 3
Columbia K02NQ+ 1
Columbia WACH 3
Columbus WLOV 1
Columbus WTTE 2
Columbus WXTX 2
Corpus Christi KDF 3
Dallas KDFW 2
Davenport KLJB+ 2
Dayton WRGT 3
Denver KDVR+ 3
Des Moines KDSM 2
Detroit WJBK 2
Dothan WDFX 3
Duluth KQDS 2
El Paso KFOX 3
Elmira WYDC 3
Erie WFXP 3
Eugene KLSR 3
Eureka KBVU 3
Evansville WTVW 1
Fairbanks KFXF 3
Fargo KVRR+ 2
Flint WSMH 2
Florence WFXB 3
Fort Myers WFTX 2
Fort Smith KPBI 1
Fort Wayne WFFT 2
FOXNET Various 3
Fresno KMPH 3
Gainesville WOGX 3
Grand Junction KFQX 3
Grand Rapids WXMI 2
Green Bay WLUK 2
Greensboro WGHP 3
Greenville WHNS 2
Greenville WFXI+ 3
Harrisburg WPMT 1
Hartford WTIC 3
Honolulu KHON+ 3
Houston KRIV 1
Huntsville WZDX 1
Idaho Falls KFXP 3
Indianapolis WXIN 2
Jacksonville WAWS 3
Johnstown WWCP 1
Kansas City WDAF 1
Knoxville WTNZ 2
La Crosse WLAX+ 2
Lafayette KADN 3
Lake Charles KVHP 3
Lansing WSYM 2
Las Vegas KVVU 3
Lexington WDKY 3
Lima WOHL 3
Lincoln KTVG+ 1
Little Rock KLRT 1
Los Angeles KTTV 3
Louisville WDRB 1
Lubbock KJTV 2
Macon WGXA 2
Madison WMSN 2
Medford KMVU 3
Memphis WHBQ 1
Miami WSVN 2
Milwaukee WITI 2
Minneapolis WFTC 2
Minot KNDX+ 3
Missoula KMMF 3
Mobile WALA 2
Monroe KARD 3
Monterey KCBA 3
Montgomery WCOV 3
Nashville WZTV 1
New Orleans WVUE 1
New York WNYW 3
Norfolk WVBT 2
North Platte KIIT 3
Odessa KPEJ 2
Oklahoma City KOKH 1
Omaha KPTM 1
Orlando WOFL 3
Ottumwa KYOU 1
Paducah KBSI 1
Palm Springs KDFX 3
Panama City WPGX 2
Peoria WYZZ 2
Philadelphia WTXF 1
Phoenix KSAZ 2
Pittsburgh WPGH 1
Portland KPDX 3
Providence WNAC 3
Quincy CGEM 1
Raleigh WRAZ 3
Rapid City KEVN+ 3
Reno KRXI 3
Richmond WRLH 2
Roanoke WFXR+ 2
Rochester KXLT 2
Rochester WUHF 3
Rockford WQRF 2
Sacramento KTXL 3
Salt Lake City KSTU+ 2
San Angelo KIDY+ 2
San Antonio KABB 3
San Diego XETV 3
San Francisco KTVU 3
Santa Barbara KKFX 3
Savannah WTGS 2
Seattle KCPQ 3
Shreveport KMSS 1
Sioux City KPTH 1
Sioux Falls KTTW+ 1
South Bend WSJV 2
Spokane KAYU 3
Springfield KDEB 1
Springfield WRSP+ 1
St. Louis KTVI 1
Syracuse WSYT 3
Tallahassee WTLH + 2
Tampa WTVT 2
Terre Haute WBAK 2
Toledo WUPW 3
Topeka KTMJ 1
Traverse City WFQX+ 2
Tri-Cities WEMT 3
Tucson KMSB 2
Tulsa KOKI 1
Twin Falls KXTF 3
Tyler KFXK+ 1
Utica WFXV 3
Victoria KVCT 3
Waco KWKT+ 3
Washington WTTG 1
Watertown WNYF 3
Wausau WFXS 2
West Palm Beach WFLX 2
Wichita KSAS+ 1
Wichita Falls KJTL 2
Wilkes-Barre WOLF+ 3
Wilmington WSFX 3
Yakima KCYU+ 3
Youngstown WYFX+ 3
Yuma KECY 2


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Which 1PM game will be displayed for Indianapolis watchers?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well the chart says game number 2 which is Diamondbacks at Cubs. Is this a trick question?


----------

